# How would you shoot a slingshot like this?



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

In the avi of member Toolshed http://www.slingshotforum.com/user/14551-toolshed/

How is a slingshot like that shot? Sideways? Trying to find a sideways shooter that I can make with my limited tools - and too much sandpaper.

The templates forum is big - looking for something compact-ish (height-wise). Shooting OTF but some leeway for messed up shots would be nice. Not really hitting the fork tips. When I smack it - the hit is quite centred. Looking for a deeper (pocket? Term?) between the forks.

Any ideas? Thank's for looking.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes . Sideways or gangster will work for that one . There are so many good designs . Pick one you think you can cut and shape with your resources . Keep it simple . Slingshots are simple .


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

As treefork already stated...yeah it's held sidways. There are different ways to hold a slingshot, but I guess it all boils down to what is most comfortable for you. If I hold my arm out straight in front of me and twist my hand so the thumb is on top, it doesn't feel that comfortable to me. however there are a lot of guys who shoot just fine this way (hammer style). Now if I hold my arm out straight and tilt my hand so my knuckels are on top, to me that just feels much more comfortable. So as such I shoot sideways (gangster style). I also like a sideways hold because I aim when I shoot. It makes it easier for me to use the top fork as a sight for aiming.

So the templates...yes there are many. And to add many of the frames can be shot both hammer style or sideways (or anywhere in between). I guess it's up to you to decide which shooting style feels/works better for you then choose a template that matches that style. It's hard to recommend just one (plus they can always be modified), but two I really like...

This one I add 3/8" to the fork length so I can shoot it TTF. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11344-basic-ergo-frame/

And this one is just a cool little mini shooter that I really enjoy. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18837-derringer-a-nod-to-the-masters-chalicexferretxpatriot/


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions. Just to clarify - asking about Toolshed's slingshot is a compliment to him. I like a little bit different and compact. I would make the exact thing if I could but that would wear out my rasp. I like the idea though.

This is the newbie questions forum. Please be patient with me.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

A nice simple natural fork can be made with not much more than a sharp knife and a pocket handsaw. I shoot all my nattys gangsta style ott and they work great.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, just a matter of experimenting with designs, hence we all have a collection of slingshots. Some us only a few, some upwards to 50 or more. We try to find the "holy grail", that is, the one we love the most. In the process we make or buy lots of designs from lots of materials to get the ultimate "best" one for us. That's one approach at least, Then there are shooters who are satisfied with a store bought wire frame or two, and that's that. Then there are the ones who would rather purchase a nice slingshot from a member who makes them. Then there are those who are all three...holy grail finders, wire frame shooters and member made. It's whatever you want slingshotery to be. At any rate, slingshotery is a mighty economical sport, even an expensive slingshot is less than a good pistol.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I classify myself as a holy grail type with store boughts. A subspecies. :naughty:


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome!! :wave:

Thank you for bringing this up. Yup, shot like this:















As someone new to slingshooting again, I had always just had the Marksman types. I wanted something new and decided to try an Over The Top shooter for kicks.

The pattern I used was for a full ergo cut out, the meat I left between the finger grooves and thumb was cut away on that model, so I just drew a line since I really didn't want to put 100 hours in something I'd never shoot....

I am beginning to learn that this style might be hurting my wrist....Not sure, but I'm going to build myself a couple of HAMMER style, held like you are probably more familiar with, like, ummm, wazzat thing?? a HAMMER. :stupidcomp:

I'll warn ya, this is an addicting little sport. I think you've come to the right place for advice. These guys have been UBER HELPFUL :bowdown: and they have my utmost respect.


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

I forgot to follow-up on this thread. Just a humble 'thank you' for all the input. Much appreciated!

An amazing member of this forum. 'Onyx', hooked me up with different slingshots from his collection for me to try. He showed me a few things and now I'm hooked beyond return. There is no going back.

Still a complete beginner - but it feels so freakin' good to shoot now.


----------

